# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الوثائق اللازمه لشروط و اجراءات زواج البحرينى من الزوجه المغربية فى مصر

## elavocatowaleed

الوثائق اللازمه لشروط و اجراءات زواج البحرينى من الزوجه المغربية فى مصر
أن اجراءات زواج البحرينى من الزوجه المغربيه يمكن توثيق جميع اجراءاتها فى مصر وذلك بموجب عقد زواج رسمى شرعى موثق ومصدق عليه ، نظرا لما تتسم به اجراءات الزواج فى كل من دوله البحرين والمغرب بالكثير من التعقيدات والتى تعرقل مسيرة اتمام هذة الاجراءات ، ومع مكتب الافوكاتو / وليد شحاته المحامى المتخصص فى انهاء كافه الاجراءات الخاصه بزواج الاجانب ، يقدم لكم العون فى تسييركافه الاوراق المطلوبه اللازمه لتوثيق عقد الزواج بين الزوج البحرينى والزوجه المغربيه فى جمهوريه مصر العربيه .
وفيما يلى اهم الشروط اللازمه لذلك :- 
حضور الزوج البحرينى والزوجه المغربيه بنفسهما او من خلال وكاله خاصه فى الزواج .
أحضار شهادة بالحاله الاجتماعيه للزوجه المغربيه مصدق عليها من الخارجيه المغربيه والسفارة المصريه .
احضار سبع صور فوتغرافيه لكل من الزوجين .
جواز سفر سارى لكل من الزوجين .
اثنين شهود ان يكون السن فوق 21 سنه .
ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم التواصل مع مكتب الافوكاتو / وليد شحاتة المحامى المتخصص فى اجراءات وشئون الاجانب .
ويمكن الاتصال على رقم من داخل مصر 01118727840 من خارج مصر 00201118727840

----------


## مروه على

شكررا جزيلا لك

----------

